# Lohnt sich HTML noch?



## Vulymuz (7. Aug 2012)

Hallo,

ich war vor kurzem mit einem Freund am Diskutieren, ob es sich lohnt, nach einigen JAVA-Kenntnissen mit HTML/PHP/MySQL/Javascript - also alles rund rum das Webdesign - anzufangen. Er meinte, dass es im Internet sowieso schon viele Web Designer gäbe, weshalb er HTML etc. eher nicht empfehlen würde.

Wie ist euer Standpunkt dazu?


----------



## Sonecc (7. Aug 2012)

Lerne es ruhig. Mit HTML5 ist gerade die Webentwicklung wieder absolut im kommen.


----------



## Vulymuz (7. Aug 2012)

Das meinte er zu mir aber auch. ^_^ Na ja, ich werde nun nebenbei (neben Java) auch HTML & Javascript lernen. Dann mir das Buch "HTML5 von Kopf bis Fuß" anschaffen. Würdet ihr das auch so empfehlen oder gibts da bessere Bücher? Irgendwie scheine ich von der "Kopf bis Fuß"-Reihe sehr begeistert zu sein. ^^


----------



## Evil-Devil (7. Aug 2012)

Naja, HTML5 ist nicht so anders von (X)HTML. Denn abgesehen vom Canvas Objekt und mancher Vereinfachung kannst HTML5 in die Tonne treten. Bzw. HTML5 umfasst meiner Meinung nach sogar primär nur Canvas, WebSocket und Audio. Letzteres hab ich in noch keinem Browser vernünftig gesehen. Da wird weiterhin auf SWF zurückgegriffen.

Aber wenn du dich mit Javascript und dem Canvas auseinandersetzt, dann wird das dein Schaden nicht sein


----------



## ARadauer (7. Aug 2012)

HTML ist das Grundgerüst jeder Internetseite... ich versteh nicht, dass das nicht schon in der Volksschule unterrichtet wird.

Das sind die absoluten Grundlagen, das sollte jeder der sich mit Informatik beschäftigt, drauf haben.


----------



## Deception (7. Aug 2012)

Auf jedenfall!
Du wirst nie drum herum kommen die Grundlagen von HTML zu lernen.
Selbst "normale" Applikationen beinhalten teilweise in Labels HTML-Tags.
Meiner Meinung reicht es aber vollkommen die Basis zu lernen und dann dein Wissen bei Anforderung aufzustocken. Und wenn du dich gerade mit Markup-Sprachen beschäftigst, dann ist XML wohl auch eine wichtige Adresse.
Beste Grüße,
Jens


----------



## Sonecc (8. Aug 2012)

Evil-Devil hat gesagt.:


> Naja, HTML5 ist nicht so anders von (X)HTML. Denn abgesehen vom Canvas Objekt und mancher Vereinfachung kannst HTML5 in die Tonne treten. Bzw. HTML5 umfasst meiner Meinung nach sogar primär nur Canvas, WebSocket und Audio. Letzteres hab ich in noch keinem Browser vernünftig gesehen. Da wird weiterhin auf SWF zurückgegriffen.
> 
> Aber wenn du dich mit Javascript und dem Canvas auseinandersetzt, dann wird das dein Schaden nicht sein



Finde ich etwas heftig das auf die 3 Dinge zu verringern, zumal das Video Element aktuell wohl mit am wichtigsten ist und du es nichtmal aufzählst.

Davon abgesehen bringt es aber im allgemeinen unheimlich viele Vereinfachungen für den Entwickler, unter anderem durch einführen neuer Tags. (Section, Header, Footer)
Auch die neuen Formular-Elemente sind nicht zu verachten. Wie z.B. das email Element, welches direkt die Syntaxprüfung mitliefert.
Drag & Drop, Geolocation, WebGL, Local Storage, zugriff auf hardware elemente (stichwort mobile) usw.
Alles Punkte die HTML5 ausmachen und alles Dinge die (zusammen mit den von dir genannten dingen) einiges ermöglichen, was bisher nur schwer umsetzbar war.




> Letzteres hab ich in noch keinem Browser vernünftig gesehen. Da wird weiterhin auf SWF zurückgegriffen.



Quelle? Wäre mir unbekannt, dass das so ist.


----------



## The_S (8. Aug 2012)

PHP ist jetzt nicht überlebensnotwendig, HTML und JavaScript hingegen schon. Einfach weil man immer mehr damit machen kann (Neben schönen Websites auch Offline-Anwendungen, Apps für mobile Geräte, generell wird sich immer mehr ins Netz verlagern). Außerdem wird Java im professionellen Umfeld nicht auf dem Desktop, sondern ähnlich wie PHP als Servertechnologie im Web eingesetzt.


----------



## Evil-Devil (8. Aug 2012)

Sonecc hat gesagt.:


> Quelle? Wäre mir unbekannt, dass das so ist.


Schau dir alle gängigen Browser Spiele an. Was man aktuell auf dem Markt sieht ist ein Mix aus HTML5 Canvas, SWF 4 Audio, CSS Sprite Animationen, div. DIVs im HTML und viel Javascript. Letzteres ist ja eh notwendig 

Das Video Tag ist schön und gut, nur leider, leider, muss man noch immer Internet Explorer Benutzer beachten. Und bis der IE10 mal endlich da ist vergeht noch Zeit und die anderen Browser haben bis dahin vieles zusätzlich integriert.

WebGL ist schön und gut, aber noch unausgereift. Da nutze ich lieber eine Webstart App, Applet oder greife auf Flash mit entsprechender Hardwarebeschleunigung zurück.


Meine Aussage bleibt. HTML5 schön und gut, HTML sollte man können. CSS sollte man dann auch nicht vernachlässigen genauso wenig wie Javascript. Aber viele der tollen HTML5 Features, wie die von dir angesprochenen Helfer funktionieren auf breiter Benutzerbasis bisher nicht.


----------



## Sonecc (8. Aug 2012)

Evil-Devil hat gesagt.:


> Schau dir alle gängigen Browser Spiele an. Was man aktuell auf dem Markt sieht ist ein Mix aus HTML5 Canvas, SWF 4 Audio, CSS Sprite Animationen, div. DIVs im HTML und viel Javascript. Letzteres ist ja eh notwendig



Ich hatte das so verstanden, dass du vom Browser an sich sprichst und in dem Zusammenhang wäre es AFAIK falsch gewesen. Selbst der IE9 unterstützt das Audio Element nativ.



Evil-Devil hat gesagt.:


> Das Video Tag ist schön und gut, nur leider, leider, muss man noch immer Internet Explorer Benutzer beachten. Und bis der IE10 mal endlich da ist vergeht noch Zeit und die anderen Browser haben bis dahin vieles zusätzlich integriert.



Wer IE nutzt ist selbst schuld, aber es gibt dafür genügend Tools, die dafür sorgen, dass auch dort HTML5 angewendet werden kann. (und zwar auf Entwicklerseite)



Evil-Devil hat gesagt.:


> WebGL ist schön und gut, aber noch unausgereift. Da nutze ich lieber eine Webstart App, Applet oder greife auf Flash mit entsprechender Hardwarebeschleunigung zurück.


Also ich kenne mich mit WebGL nicht genug aus um das so gut beurteilen zu können, kann aber nur feststellen, dass bei Verwendung eines brauchbaren Browsers bisher keine Probleme auftraten. Da ich aber wenig in die Richtung mache ist mir das auch erstmal nebensächlich 



Evil-Devil hat gesagt.:


> Meine Aussage bleibt. HTML5 schön und gut, HTML sollte man können. CSS sollte man dann auch nicht vernachlässigen genauso wenig wie Javascript. Aber viele der tollen HTML5 Features, wie die von dir angesprochenen Helfer funktionieren auf breiter Benutzerbasis bisher nicht.



Firefox unterstützt seit Version 4/5 schon Teile der HTML5 Spec und erweitert die Unterstützung mit praktisch jedem Release.
Chrome ist da nicht anders nur gefühlt noch etwas schneller in der Umsetzung.

Je nachdem welche Statistik man heranzieht hat man damit schon mal 70% aller Internetnutzer abgedeckt (in manchen Statistiken wird der IE mit > 50% angegeben, was ich persönlich mir nur schwer vorstellen kann)

IE ist allgemein Schrott, unterstützt aber auch das ein oder andere nativ. Einiges anderes kann inzwischen durch einfaches einbinden von JavaScript Bibliotheken erreicht werden.


Zu guter Letzt sollte der Mobile User nicht missachtet werden. Und gerade hier ist die Unterstützung recht hoch.

Fazit: Ich persönlich muss dir widersprechen und sehe HTML5 weiterhin als wichtig und gut an. Es ist schon heute breit einsetzbar und wird in zukunft nur noch wichtiger werden.


----------



## Evil-Devil (8. Aug 2012)

Zur Unterstützung: Kommt eben immer auf die Zielgruppe drauf an  Bei Geschäftskunden musste man Ende letzten Jahres noch IE6 Unterstützung anbieten >.<

Im Mobil-Sektor stimme ich dir zu, da ist HTML5 eine gute Alternative, denn man kann vieles Altes wegwerfen.

Zum IE9 will ich nichts sagen, denn der funktioniert bei mir nicht auf meinem Win7 und wird weiterhin mit IE8 bestückt. Aber gegen Chrome und FF sieht ein IE eh schlecht aus.


@Entwicklerseitige Unterstützung: Ist dafür Javascript erforderlich? Falls ja würde ich das unter Hacks einsortieren und die missfallen mir. Ist schon schlimm genug das man für @FontFace CSS Hacks benötigt, weil es da 4 Suppen gibt.


----------



## Sonecc (8. Aug 2012)

Evil-Devil hat gesagt.:


> Zur Unterstützung: Kommt eben immer auf die Zielgruppe drauf an  Bei Geschäftskunden musste man Ende letzten Jahres noch IE6 Unterstützung anbieten >.<


Bei uns wird IE8 vorrausgesetzt oder eben FF/Chrome. Geht ganz gut, auch bei sehr großen Konzernen. Der "normale" Nutzer wird allerdings wohl kaum noch mit IE6 unterwegs sein 



Evil-Devil hat gesagt.:


> @Entwicklerseitige Unterstützung: Ist dafür Javascript erforderlich? Falls ja würde ich das unter Hacks einsortieren und die missfallen mir. Ist schon schlimm genug das man für @FontFace CSS Hacks benötigt, weil es da 4 Suppen gibt.



Jap, dafür wird Javascript verwendet. Kann sicherlich als Hack einsortiert werden, aber ganz ehrlich: Alles was etwas beinhaltet wie 
	
	
	
	





```
<!--[if lt IE 9]>
```
 kann als Hack bezeichnet werden und genau sowas ist dank des unglaublichen guten Internet Explorers ja inzwischen Standard.


----------



## tribalup (8. Aug 2012)

Sonecc hat gesagt.:


> Bei uns wird IE8 vorrausgesetzt oder eben FF/Chrome. Geht ganz gut, auch bei sehr großen Konzernen. Der "normale" Nutzer wird allerdings wohl kaum noch mit IE6 unterwegs sein



Keine Ahnung ob hier ein Insider dabei ist der was genaueres sagen kann, aber vor einem Jahr war die Telekom intern noch auf IE6.
War auf jeden fall lustig anzuschaun.


----------



## madmotormiquel (8. Aug 2012)

Da gab es vor einiger Zeit mal eine Diskussion im Stern! Klick


----------



## Evil-Devil (8. Aug 2012)

tribalup hat gesagt.:


> Keine Ahnung ob hier ein Insider dabei ist der was genaueres sagen kann, aber vor einem Jahr war die Telekom intern noch auf IE6.
> War auf jeden fall lustig anzuschaun.



Ist bei Banken nicht viel anders. Für die Kunden gibt es meist "hübsche" Webseiten mit tollen Features, aber damit die auch von den eigenen Mitarbeitern genutzt werden können müssen die bis Version XY abwärtskompatibel sein.

Und dann kommt oft noch der DAU ins Spiel.

[ot]Quizfrage:
Auf einer Startseite sind zwei Formulare. Eines ist mit Login betitelt und bietet Benutzername/Passwort Felder. Das zweite prominentere Formular nennt sich Anmeldung mit den notwendigen Feldern. Benutzername, eMail, Passwort, Passwort bestätigen und Bonuscode. 
Nun, was meint ihr wie viele Support-Anfragen man wöchentlich erhält in denen es darum geht das ein registrierter Benutzer sich nicht einloggen kann? Nur weil er zu doof ist zwischen Anmeldung und Login zu unterscheiden. Es sind zu viele [/ot]


BTT: Egal was die Zielgruppe ist, letzten Endes kommt es auf den individuellen Kunden an. Wir hatten mal einen Kunden der wollte unbedingt seine in Schriftart und die hübschen Photoshop-Schrift Glättungen/Effekte auf seiner Seite. Letzten Endes bestand die Website nur noch aus Bildern. Selbst die Texte wurden als Bild eingebunden. Denn der Browser konnte damals die Schrift noch nicht unterstützen, in der Schriftgröße war es ohnehin zu klein und die Glättung gibt es ja eh nur auf Mac/Safari in annähernder Photoshop Qualität


----------



## The_S (8. Aug 2012)

Evil-Devil hat gesagt.:


> [ot]Quizfrage:
> Auf einer Startseite sind zwei Formulare. Eines ist mit Login betitelt und bietet Benutzername/Passwort Felder. Das zweite prominentere Formular nennt sich Anmeldung mit den notwendigen Feldern. Benutzername, eMail, Passwort, Passwort bestätigen und Bonuscode.
> Nun, was meint ihr wie viele Support-Anfragen man wöchentlich erhält in denen es darum geht das ein registrierter Benutzer sich nicht einloggen kann? Nur weil er zu doof ist zwischen Anmeldung und Login zu unterscheiden. Es sind zu viele [/ot]



Ich ärgere mich auch immer über Websiten, bei denen irgendwo "Anmeldung" steht, und wenn ich draufklicke, komme ich nicht zur Anmeldung sondern zur Registrierung.


----------



## Gast2 (8. Aug 2012)

The_S hat gesagt.:


> Außerdem wird Java im professionellen Umfeld nicht auf dem Desktop, sondern ähnlich wie PHP als Servertechnologie im Web eingesetzt.



Das würde ich so nicht unterschreiben...


----------



## ARadauer (8. Aug 2012)

Denke auch das überhaupt im internen Bereich in Firmen viel mit zb Swing umgesetzt wird. Keine Mainstream Software aber zb die  Auftragsverwaltung für die Firma XYZ...


----------



## Gast2 (8. Aug 2012)

ARadauer hat gesagt.:


> Denke auch das überhaupt im internen Bereich in Firmen viel mit zb Swing umgesetzt wird. Keine Mainstream Software aber zb die  Auftragsverwaltung für die Firma XYZ...



In der Industrie kenne ich einige (sehr viele) Desktop-Anwendungen und nicht nur interne. Vor allem gehen einige von Web schon wieder weg und gehen hin zu RCP o.ä.

Aber klar für mobile Anwendungen werden Single Sourcing Projekte immer interessanter.


----------



## gst (8. Aug 2012)

ARadauer hat gesagt.:


> HTML ist das Grundgerüst jeder Internetseite... ich versteh nicht, dass das nicht schon in der Volksschule unterrichtet wird.


Nun bleib mal auf dem Teppich. Erstens sind HTML-Kenntnisse für 99% der Internetnutzer schlichtweg irrelevant. Schließlich muss man auch kein Ingenieur sein, und wissen wie man ein Fahrzeug konstruiert, um ein Auto zu fahren. Zweitens soll eine Schule eine grundlegende Schulbildung vermitteln, und nicht Fachidioten für irgendwelche aktuellen Technologien heranzüchten, die aber sonst bildungsmäßig nichts auf die Reihe kriegen. Um ehrlich zu sein, wenn ich solche Beiträge lese, kann ich echt nur den guten Rat geben, einfach mal unter andere Leute als nur irgendwelche Informatik-Nerds zu kommen, und zu erkennen, dass die anderen Menschen eben nicht dümmer sind oder ihnen irgendwas fehlt, nur weil sie ihr Leben lang nie eine Zeile HTML anfassen werden.


> Das sind die absoluten Grundlagen, das sollte jeder der sich mit Informatik beschäftigt, drauf haben.


Du solltest dich mal informieren, was Informatik überhaupt ist, bevor du hier weiter arrogante Reden schwingst. Und selbst für Entwickler gibt es mehr als genug Bereiche die recht wenig mit HTML zu tun haben.


----------



## Marco13 (8. Aug 2012)

ARadauer hat gesagt.:


> HTML ist das Grundgerüst jeder Internetseite... ich versteh nicht, dass das nicht schon in der Volksschule unterrichtet wird.
> 
> Das sind die absoluten Grundlagen, das sollte jeder der sich mit Informatik beschäftigt, drauf haben.


(Danke sagt: The_S (Heute))

Ich ... bin mir gerade nicht sicher, wie viel Ironie oder Sarkasmus dahinter steckt.... ???:L Wenn es nur um die Aussage geht: "Bei HMTL (oder XML, oder allen möglichen anderen "ML"s, außer natürlich bei ML selbst  ) schreibt man in <spitzeKlammern> Sachen rein, die die Struktur des Dokuments vorgeben", dann würde ich dem zustimmen. Aber irgendwelche Spezifika (d.h. den "Sprachumfang", z.B. bei HTML, am besten noch über CSS und JavaScript) haben mit Informatik genausoviel zu tun wie ein Opernglas mit Astronomie (ja, es ist eine Art "Fernrohr", aber ...)

Nichtsdestotrotz glaube ich auch (ohne mich bisher im Detail damit auseinadergesetzt zu haben, nur von dem, was "man so hört") dass HTML5 einige interessante Möglichkeiten bietet. Nicht zuletzt dass es das Potential haben könnte, Flash abzulösen. Darüberhinaus finde ich persönlich Dinge wie WebGL, WebCL oder X3DOM hochinteressant. Es kann nicht schaden, sich da ein bißchen auszukennen.


----------



## The_S (9. Aug 2012)

Ich denke es geht eher um den Einstieg in etwas, was über Programme installieren und Spiele spielen hinaus geht, weniger um die Informatik, wie sie von einer Universität definiert wird. Die Grundgerüste von HTML sind sehr schnell zu erlernen und viele haben das als Einstieg in die "Programmierung" genutzt.


----------



## ARadauer (9. Aug 2012)

War nicht ironisch gemeint, etwas übertrieben vielleicht ;-)

Ich bin doch der Meinung, dass jeder IT'ler wissen sollte was dieser Ausschnitt macht:
<tr>
<td>A</td>
<td>B</td>
</tr>
<tr>
<td>C</td>
<td>D</td>
</tr>

Ob man sich mit Softwareenticklung, Netzwerktechnik, Webdesign, oder was weiß ich beschäftig... was das href attribut im a tag macht... das sollte man wissen ;-)


----------



## Evil-Devil (9. Aug 2012)

Imho sollte sowas nicht nur ein IT'ler wissen. Auch wer in den Medien arbeitet sollte wenigstens das Verständnis erbringen können aus einer Anleitung zur Textformatierung die Elemente anzuwenden. Leider scheitern selbst daran sehr viele. Selbst BB-Codes sind für viele ein Buch mit Sieben Siegeln.

[edit]Und man müsste den jeweiligen Benutzern die Angst nehmen es anzuwenden.[/edit]


----------



## Marco13 (9. Aug 2012)

ARadauer hat gesagt.:


> Ich bin doch der Meinung, dass jeder IT'ler wissen sollte was dieser Ausschnitt macht:



Hmmm. OK... Das erinnert mich ein bißchen an die Aussagen von Leuten, die meinen "Dies-und-das gehört doch _zur Allgemeinbildung_". (Und "dies-und-das" waren, wenn ich sowas gehört habe, meistens irgendwelche abstrusen Daten und Details zu Geschichte, Literatur, Musik oder Geographie). 

Ich weiß, was gemeint ist, und stimme mit Einschränkungen zu, aber ich finde, dass man das schon etwas differenzierter betrachten sollte. Sollte auch jeder ITler wissen, was

```
<head><link href="design.css" type="text/css" rel="stylesheet" /></head>
<ol><li>LI</li></ol>
<hr />
```
bedeutet, oder welche Auswirkungen ein

```
h1 {
    color:red;
    letter-spacing:30px;
 }
.foobar {
   border:2px dotted orange;
   float:left;
}
```
genau hat? Vermutlich nicht. Es ist schwer, die Grenze zu ziehen...


----------



## Vulymuz (9. Aug 2012)

Wie sollte ich am besten vorgehen, um einen optimalen Einstieg in das Thema Webdesign zu haben?

Ich habe mir überlegt, mir zunächst einige Grundlagen von HTML, CSS & JavaScript im Internet zu verinnerlichen und dann das Buch "HTML5 von Kopf bis Fuß" zu kaufen. Doch stellt sich mir die Frage, ob ich nicht direkt vorher das Buch "HTML, CSS & JavaScript von Kopf bis Fuß" und anschließend die HTML5-Version von der "Kopf-bis-Fuß"-Reihe anzuschaffen. Was meint ihr?

(Ich bin ein unheimlicher Freund von Büchern und die "Kopf-bis-Fuß"-Reihe fasziniert mich jedes Mal neu .)


----------



## Evil-Devil (9. Aug 2012)

Kauf dir direkt ein Buch. Im Netz findet man soviel Schund, dass man schnell was falsch lernt. Bei Javascript kann ich dir Das Beste an JavaScript: Amazon.de: Douglas Crockford, Peter Klicman: Bücher empfehlen. Wenn man sich nicht direkt das Buch kaufen will ist ein Besuch auf seiner Website nicht verkehrt.


----------



## Swoop (10. Aug 2012)

Ich hab damalsm die Tutorials von Peter Kropff verwendet! Die waren echt gut !

Home


----------



## homer65 (10. Aug 2012)

IT oder früher EDV beschäftigt sich mit der Verarbeitung von Daten. Damit man nun Daten verarbeiten kann, muß man diese erst mal haben und deren Formate kennen. Die ganzen ML's wie HTML und XML sind Datenformate. Und wenn man die nicht kennt, kann man sie auch nicht verarbeiten. 
Stimme da ARadauer wohl und ganz zu. die ML's bilden die Grundlage der IT.


----------



## ARadauer (10. Aug 2012)

ich hab mir deine ursprüngliche Frage nochmal durchgelesen 


> dass es im Internet sowieso schon viele Web Designer gäbe,


Die Frage ist nicht, wie viele es im Internet gibt sondern:
1. Interessiert dich das Thema?
2. Wie viele gibt es ein deiner näheren Umgebung?

Man kann mit Webdesign, nebenbei gutes Geld verdienen.
Es ist einfacher für ein Gasthaus eine neue Homepage zu machen, als für ein Unternehmen eine Bestellsoftware zu schreiben.
Also auf österreichisch: "Mit Hompetsch mocha, komma guad pfuschen" ;-)


----------



## ice-breaker (10. Aug 2012)

Evil-Devil hat gesagt.:


> Das Video Tag ist schön und gut, nur leider, leider, muss man noch immer Internet Explorer Benutzer beachten. Und bis der IE10 mal endlich da ist vergeht noch Zeit und die anderen Browser haben bis dahin vieles zusätzlich integriert.


MediaElement.js
Wenn man einen intelligenten Webentwickler hat, ist es gar kein Problem, die neuen HTML5-Features zu verwenden, und dabei weiterhin alte Browser zu unterstützen. Denn mit Polyfills ist es möglich fast alles auf alten Browsern nachzubilden. Oder der alte IE6 ist in seiner Funktion einfach beschränkter zu bedienen: Statt einem schönen Upload-Balken für Dateiuploads (HTML5 Progress Events) gibt es eben nur einen 10 Jahre alten normalen Upload ohne Status. Oder eben den Polyfill mit Flash.
Und es gibt wirklich viele Polyfills:

https://github.com/Modernizr/Modernizr/wiki/HTML5-Cross-Browser-Polyfills
HTML5 Please - Use the new and shiny responsibly




homer65 hat gesagt.:


> Die ganzen ML's wie HTML und XML sind Datenformate. Und wenn man die nicht kennt, kann man sie auch nicht verarbeiten.



HTML ist ein Präsentationsformat, also wenn du das als Input bekommst, um Daten zu verarbeiten, dann gute Nacht...
XML hingegen ist wirklich ein Datenformat für die Verarbeitung.


----------



## jsjsj (10. Aug 2012)

homer65 hat gesagt.:


> Und wenn man die nicht kennt, kann man sie auch nicht verarbeiten.


Blödsinn. Natürlich kann man Datenformate auch dann verarbeiten, wenn man sie nicht bis zur Spezifikation aufgedröselt hat. Das passiert bei der Verwendung von irgendwelchen Persistenzgeschichten täglich. Wenn ich z.B. EMF-Objekte abspeichere, dann baue ich mir auch mein XML nicht händisch zusammen. Irgendwie sollten du und Aradauer mal von eurem Trip runterkommen, euch irgendwas auf euer bisschen HTML-Wissen einzubilden.


----------



## IE9-User (12. Aug 2012)

Erstmal möchte ich auf die Ursprungsfrage eingehen :

"Lohnt sich HTML noch?"

Alleine schon mal das Wort "noch" stört mich ganz gewaltig in dieser Frage. HTML ist eine der ältesten "Formate" um Informationen strukturiert darzustellen. Und dazu gehören erstmal ganz elementar Dinge wie Tabellen, Listen, Überschriften und normale Absätze. Von den aktuellen Erweiterungen mal noch abgesehen. Darum stellt sich mir bei der Frage die Gegenfrage : "Warum "noch"?". Denkst du HTML wäre irgendwie "alt" oder würde "aus der Mode" kommen weil andere Sprachen ihre "Webfähigkeit" weiter ausbauen ? Von daher ist schon die Frage selbst irgendwie leicht "fragwürdig".

Dann bringst du aber anstatt nur HTML wie der Titel vermuten lässt plötzlich noch alles andere des Bereiches Webdesign : "HTML/PHP/MySQL/Javascript". (Ist zwar nicht "alles" aber schon doch ne ganze Menge mehr als "nur HTML".) Zunächst mal würde ich es vermeiden das alles bei so einer Frage als einen großen Klotz an Wissen anzusehen obwohl dies mit dem Begriff "Webdesign" durchaus getan wird / werden kann. Du solltest dir erstmal klar machen was die einzelnen Bestandteile deiner Aufzählung eigentlich wirklich sind :

HTML - HyperText Markup Language - ist eine "Sprache" zur förmlichen Darstellung und Gestaltung von Inhalt

PHP - PHP Hypertext Processor (früher : Personal Homepage Tools) - eine von einem Hobby-Entwickler ursprünglich in Perl geschriebene Sprache zur dynamisierung seiner Homepage

MySQL - spezifische Implementierung des SQL-Standards -> Datenbanksystem; früher eigenständig, dann von Sun und später von Oracle gekauft

JavaScript - ursprünglich ECMAScript - von Netscape entwickelt mit dem Ziel eine clientseitige Dynamisierung der Darstellung durch Manipulation der HTML-Seite zu erreichen; wurde nach Ankündigung einer Kooperation mit Sun zur Ansteuerung von Java-Applets in JavaScript umbenannt

Also kann man MySQL gar nicht wirklich lernen, denn MySQL ist der Name des spezifischen Datenbanksystems. Die verwendete "Sprache" ist der SQL-Standard. Wobei es natürlich zutrifft das MySQL so seine Eigenheiten hat. Und mal abgesehen davon erleben alle gennanten Sprachen zur Zeit einen erheblichen Aufschwung : HTML5 , PHP6 , JavaScript2 (bin der Meinung das im Zusammenhang mit HTML5 mal irgendwo gelesen zu haben). Um also noch mal auf meine Anfangsbemerkung zurückzukommen : das Wort "noch" ist total fehl am Platz denn alle aufgezählten Dinge sind noch in aktiver Entwicklung und gerade dabei ihre neuesten Versionen durchzubringen. Persönlich würde ich das ganze als Web2.5 oder vielleicht sogar Web3.0 bezeichnen ... denn Web2.0 wird bereits für ein älteres Phänomen genutzt. Und gerade desshalb lohnt es sich sehr wohl diese Dinge zu lernen wenn man in den Bereich "Webdesign" gehen will.


Aber mal genug zur eigentlichen Frage ... möchte ich doch mal noch ein wenig auf andere Dinge eingehen :

@ARadauer : das HTML das Grundgerüst ist stimmt schon soweit (auch wenn es Ausnahmen gibt), aber es gehört nicht wirklich zu den Grundlagen der allgemeinen praktischen Informatik. Ein ähnlich witzloser Vergleich zum gebrachten Beispiel das "jeder Informatiker" wissen sollte was eine HTML Zeile bedeutet wäre wenn ein Systemintegrator einen Programmierer Fragen würde ob dieser wisse welche elektrische Last für den Datenaustausch über ein Netzwerk erzeugt wird und wie diese durch Optimierung des Befehls gesenkt werden könne. Ich denke das Beispiel macht klar das weder das eine noch das andere wirklich allgemeine Grundlagen sind, wenn gleich beides jedoch zum Fachwissen der jeweiligen Fachrichtung der Informatik gehört. Von daher gehst du meiner Meinung (und ich denke das ich damit nicht der einzige bin) das HTML zu den allgemeinen Grundlagen der Informatik gehört etwas sehr weit. Oder wüsstest du jetzt so spontan warum ein PC-Netzteil genau definierte Spannungen mit bestimmten Stromstärken und deren Tolleranzen liefert ? Ich wette das du da auch erstmal nachlesen müsstest wobei es wiederum andere geben wird die genau das als "allgemeine Grundlage" definieren.

@Evil-Devil : HTML5 nur auf seine "primären" Neuerungen zu beschränken weil diese im Netz so immer noch relativ selten anzutreffen sind ist irgendwie schade. Denn es liegt nicht an den Entwicklern der Browser / Betriebssysteme oder der Netz-Community die diese Neuerungen hervorgebracht haben das diese noch nicht so verbreitet sind, sondern eher an den Entwicklern und Anbietern der Dienste die damit sicherstellen wollen eine möglichst breite Masse an "Kunden" bedienen zu können. Wenn man es wirklich konsequent wollte könnte man seine Website nur mit den aktuellsten "Spielzeugen" der neusten Web-Technologien vollstopfen, muss dann aber im Gegenzug auch damit rechnen das die Unterstützung dafür noch nicht überall gegeben ist und somit schränkt man seinen Kreis der Zielgruppen selbst ein. Suche also die Schuld dafür nicht bei denen die dafür nichts können.

@Sonecc : die Diskusion ob IE oder ein anderer Browser ist schon viel älter als der IE selbst. Es ging alles mit der Entwicklung des ersten "richtigen" Browsers Mosaic los. Die Bezeichnung "Mozilla" die viele moderne Browser (auch der IE) in der Signatur führen geht auf "Mosaic Killer" zurück womit schon damals der sog. Browser-Krieg ausbrach. Die Funktionsweise wurde kopiert, aber dem potenziellen Nutzer suggeriert das ein alternativer Browser besser wäre. Als dann M$ mit dem IE kam war sein erster großer Gegner Netscape, denn M$ musste sich erstmal gegen diesen doch schon bekannteren Browser durchsetzen. Und heute sind es eben Firefox, Chrome und Co. Die Marketingentscheidung den IE fest in Windows zu integrieren und damit den User teilweise zu drängen den IE zu nutzen wurde von M$ schon damals aus genau diesem Grund bewusst getan. Sich also bei der Frage ob es sinnvoll wäre HTML zu lernen mal wieder in den Browser-Krieg zu stürzen nur weil der eine oder anderer Browser hier und da seine Macken hat und nicht dem Standard folgt ist eigentlich eher weniger angebracht. Um aber mal aus meiner Sicht zu Kontern : es gibt auch Vorteile des IE gegenüber anderen Browsern :

ActiveX - die Installation und Einbindung von Erweiterungen geschieht im laufenden Betrieb. Der Browser muss nicht erst mühsam neu gestartet und alle Seiten neu aufgebaut werden. Außerdem muss ein ActiveX über eine gültige Signatur verfügen was es teilweise gegen Schadsoftware schützt, denn kein "Cracker" würde sich die Mühe machen ein Zertifikat zu kaufen nur um auf ein paar 100 bis 1000 Rechnern sein ActiveX zu verbreiten. Bei allen anderen Browsern hingegen gibt es sowas in der Form nicht. Lediglich ein Hinweis es könnte sich um Schadsoftware handeln kommt, der aber einfach mit OK ins Nirvana geschickt wird. Außerdem ist es ziemlich umständlich bei einem Haufen Tabs und langsamer Netzanbindung alles neu laden zu müssen.

striktere Einhaltung von Standards - es wird immer wieder "rumgeheult" das der IE angeblich eine so schlechte Unterstützung für das Eine oder Andere anbieten würde und das vieles was in anderen Browsern super läuft im IE mit unter gar nicht erst dargestellt wird. Der Grund dahinter liegt aber meist daran das Libs verwendet werden und Code geschrieben wird der bewusst gegen die vom W3C gegebenen Standards verstößt. Im gegensatz zu anderen Browsern die nun versuchen trotzdem etwas damit anzufangen verweigert der IE schlicht die Darstellung. Und meiner Meinung nach zu recht, denn was nicht dem Standard entspricht soll nicht das Problem des Users sein, sondern das des Entwicklers, denn er hat dafür zu sorgen das sein Code korrekt dem aktuellen Standard entspricht und in allen Browsern läuft. Wenn also der Entwickler einer Website oder Webanwendung von sich aus schon bewusst nur für Firefox und Chrome entwickelt weil er persönlich der Meinung ist das IE "schlecht" ist sollte er damit nicht seine User zur selben Denkweis zwingen.

teilweise höheres Leistungspotential - wenn man beim Installieren von Software ein wenig aufpasst und auch mal kurz drüber liest anstatt stumpf auf "NEXT" zu klicken lassen sich die ganzen Tonnen von "Scrott-Toolbars" auch vermeiden. Es liegt eher am Fehlverhalten der User warum ihr IE so aufgebläht wird, denn wer nimmt sich schon die Zeit das Custom-Setup zu nutzen und sich durch die ganzen Einstellungen und Häkchen zu quälen ? Keiner ! Und genau das nutzen Softwareentwickler aus : "Schrott" und Werbung ins System bringen und dies als "Standard" definieren weil der User zu faul ist das Setup richtig anzupassen. Und sollte dennoch eine Software mal so krass sein und trotzdem etwas installieren lässt es sich über die Verwaltung wieder de-aktivieren, de-installieren und vom System löschen. Man muss sich also nur mal 5 Minuten Zeit und ein wenig gesunde Denkweise nehmen um später stundenlanges Chaos und teure "Reperaturen" (was meist nur "Aufräumen" des ganzen Schrott ist) zu sparen. Aber so ist die Gesellschaft : hauptsache schnell, und wenns nich geht für Geld beseitigen. Außerdem kann der IE mehr Leistungsreserven liefern als alle anderen Browser da er nativ im System verankert und somit stark mit den System-Libs verbunden ist. Viele davon werden schon beim Boot durch den "Explorer" selbst geladen womit natürlich die zusätzliche "Web-Oberfläche" deutlich schneller mit mehr Power zur verfügung steht.

Weiter möchte ich mal nicht auf den Streit "IE vs FF vs Chrome" eingehen, gerade auf "Sicherheit" verzichte ich da ich die "Meinung" von anderen dazu kenne. Nur wenn schon die Diskusion "IE is schlecht" kommt will ich als überzeugter IE-User auch mal was aus "meinem" Lager dazu beitragen.

@homer65 : ouh ... böses Faul. Man muss also ein Datenformat kennen um mit den enthaltenen Daten arbeiten zu können ? Na dann lass ich mal was ab :
-machst du dir jedes mal Gedanken über die Spezifikationen von PDF wenn du dir ein Dokument mit einem PDF-Reader ansiehst ?
-muss man wirklich wissen wie eine Datenbank intern ihre Daten verwaltet obwohl man sie eh nur mit SQL anspricht ?
-ist es notwendig zu wissen wie ein bestimmtes Bild-Format und dessen Algorythmen arbeiten nur damit man das Bild auch versteht ? (im Sinne von "den Sinn des Bildes" und NICHT "die Fähigkeit es darszustellen")
Du merkst schon das da etwas nicht hinhaut. Man muss keineswegs wissen was HTML ist um sich eine Seite im Netz anzusehen. Und mit der Spezifizierung das "MarkupLanguages die Grundlagen der IT bilden" lehst du dich genau soweit aus dem Fenster wie ARadauer. Um es dir vielleicht noch einmal genau zu erklären : eine sog. MarkupLanguage ist dazu da gewisse Informationen nach einem Standard darzustellen. Ob dies graphisch wie HTML ist oder logisch wie XML spielt dabei keine Rolle, fakt ist nur das es eine ANDERE Darstellung ist als wenn die relevanten Information in einem simplen text/plain-File stehen würden. Es ist durch aus sinnvoll bestimmte Formate zu verwenden damit spezielle Programme dem Standard entsprechend die Informationen "sinnvoll" darstellen können, aber um mit den reinen Roh-Daten arbeiten zu können bedarf es weder einer aufwändigen Darstellung noch überhaupt das Wissen über das Format der Darstellung selbst. Ich weis wirklich nicht wie du auf diese Aussage kommst, aber sie hat in meinen Augen weder Hand noch Fuß noch ist sie irgendwie sinnvoll zu begründen.

@jsjsj : QFT


BTT

Im Allgemeinen kann man wohl schon sagen das wenn man sich mit Webdesign beschäftigt HTML sicher eine große und wichtige Rolle einnimmt, auch wenngleich es nicht alles abdekt und somit natürlich noch andere "Sprachen" nötig sind. Von daher kann man auf die eigentliche Frage des Topics getrost mit "JA" antworten. Sich aber dabei in Diskusionen über "Grundlagen der Informatik" über den "Krieg der Browser" bis hin zur Verbreitung der einen oder anderen Technik zu verstricken um lediglich eine simple Antwort zu geben ist schon heftig. Na klar hab ich auch mitgemacht, und auch gegen mich wird der eine oder andere noch was zu sagen haben, aber es ging halt leider sehr stark nur in eine bestimmte Richtung. Um also die Antworten nicht zu verfälschen muss man genau so objektiv auch andere Seiten beleuchten was hier leider überhaupt nicht kam und einige bei einigen Dingen auch auf der flaschen Seite den "Bösen" gesucht haben.
Natürlich ist es richtig das es so einige gibt die von HTML über JavaScript und PHP letztendlich beim "Programmieren" oder sogar noch ganz anderen Fachbereichen der "IT" gelandet sind. Von daher kann ich es schon verstehen wenn der eine oder andere zwar fachlich falsch aber doch nicht zu unrecht HTML als "Einstieg ins Programmieren oder die IT im allgemeinen" bezeichnet.
Ich hoffe das ich wenigstens so die eine oder andere "dunkle" Seite mal beleuchten konnte um die doch sehr "einseitige" Richtung etwas neutral zu halten.


----------



## Sonecc (13. Aug 2012)

> striktere Einhaltung von Standards - es wird immer wieder "rumgeheult" das der IE angeblich eine so schlechte Unterstützung für das Eine oder Andere anbieten würde und das vieles was in anderen Browsern super läuft im IE mit unter gar nicht erst dargestellt wird. Der Grund dahinter liegt aber meist daran das Libs verwendet werden und Code geschrieben wird der bewusst gegen die vom W3C gegebenen Standards verstößt. Im gegensatz zu anderen Browsern die nun versuchen trotzdem etwas damit anzufangen verweigert der IE schlicht die Darstellung. Und meiner Meinung nach zu recht, denn was nicht dem Standard entspricht soll nicht das Problem des Users sein, sondern das des Entwicklers, denn er hat dafür zu sorgen das sein Code korrekt dem aktuellen Standard entspricht und in allen Browsern läuft. Wenn also der Entwickler einer Website oder Webanwendung von sich aus schon bewusst nur für Firefox und Chrome entwickelt weil er persönlich der Meinung ist das IE "schlecht" ist sollte er damit nicht seine User zur selben Denkweis zwingen.



Genau dieser Abschnitt ist absoluter Schwachsinn.

Internet Explorer - Standards machen Microsoft Probleme - Golem.de  <- Etwas älter aber bestechend.


> (...) der Internet Explorer 8 zu spüren, der bei der Standard-Einhaltung endlich mit der Konkurrenz gleichziehen will.



Mit dem IE8 wurde die Unterstützung von Standards erst angegangen. Mit dem IE9 ist man inzwischen sogar soweit, dass man behaupten könnte, er würde sich an gewisse Standards halten. Schade nur, dass diese inzwischen schon wieder veraltet sind und dass XP Nutzer nicht in den Genuss dessen kommen können, weil deren IE (nämlich IE 8) noch veralteter ist.
Der IE8 und IE9 sind die einzigen halbwegs umgänglichen Browser und selbst diese sind ein Graus.




> ActiveX - die Installation und Einbindung von Erweiterungen geschieht im laufenden Betrieb. Der Browser muss nicht erst mühsam neu gestartet und alle Seiten neu aufgebaut werden. Außerdem muss ein ActiveX über eine gültige Signatur verfügen was es teilweise gegen Schadsoftware schützt, denn kein "Cracker" würde sich die Mühe machen ein Zertifikat zu kaufen nur um auf ein paar 100 bis 1000 Rechnern sein ActiveX zu verbreiten. Bei allen anderen Browsern hingegen gibt es sowas in der Form nicht. Lediglich ein Hinweis es könnte sich um Schadsoftware handeln kommt, der aber einfach mit OK ins Nirvana geschickt wird. Außerdem ist es ziemlich umständlich bei einem Haufen Tabs und langsamer Netzanbindung alles neu laden zu müssen.


Firefox muss nicht mehr neustarten, sofern die Plugin-Entwickler es richtig machen.
Chrome muss ebenfalls nicht neustarten (seit Ewigkeiten nicht)
Dein Argument ist also sinnlos. Was die Sicherheit betrifft: Erweiterungen die man aus den offiziellen Quellen bezieht sind in der Regel keine Gefahr und ansonsten ist es genauso zu halten, wie mit allen anderen Programmen auch. Man muss nicht alles installieren was einem angeboten wird, sondern sollte vorher den Kopf einschalten.
Die "Sicherheitsfunktionen" von ActiveX sind Einstellungssache. Zertifikate kann man fälschen, wie man an Flame & Co sehen kann.



> teilweise höheres Leistungspotential - wenn man beim Installieren von Software ein wenig aufpasst und auch mal kurz drüber liest anstatt stumpf auf "NEXT" zu klicken lassen sich die ganzen Tonnen von "Scrott-Toolbars" auch vermeiden. Es liegt eher am Fehlverhalten der User warum ihr IE so aufgebläht wird, denn wer nimmt sich schon die Zeit das Custom-Setup zu nutzen und sich durch die ganzen Einstellungen und Häkchen zu quälen ? Keiner ! Und genau das nutzen Softwareentwickler aus : "Schrott" und Werbung ins System bringen und dies als "Standard" definieren weil der User zu faul ist das Setup richtig anzupassen. Und sollte dennoch eine Software mal so krass sein und trotzdem etwas installieren lässt es sich über die Verwaltung wieder de-aktivieren, de-installieren und vom System löschen. Man muss sich also nur mal 5 Minuten Zeit und ein wenig gesunde Denkweise nehmen um später stundenlanges Chaos und teure "Reperaturen" (was meist nur "Aufräumen" des ganzen Schrott ist) zu sparen. Aber so ist die Gesellschaft : hauptsache schnell, und wenns nich geht für Geld beseitigen. Außerdem kann der IE mehr Leistungsreserven liefern als alle anderen Browser da er nativ im System verankert und somit stark mit den System-Libs verbunden ist. Viele davon werden schon beim Boot durch den "Explorer" selbst geladen womit natürlich die zusätzliche "Web-Oberfläche" deutlich schneller mit mehr Power zur verfügung steht.



Geiches Probleme würde auch bei den anderen Browsern existieren weil auch dort von extern Plugins installiert werden können. Geschieht nur nie.

Allein gefühlt ist Chrome schneller als der IE (FF war in meinen Augen schon immer quälend träge, was aber sicher an den Plugins liegt). Leider kann man auf die ganzen Benchmarks nichts geben, da die meisten auf einen speziellen Browser zugeschnitten sind.

Im Endeffekt ist es so, dass sich alle Browser nicht viel geben. Der große Unterschied ist
1. Die Verfügbarkeit (IE ist nur für Windows verfügbar)
2. Updatepolitik (IE gibts nur bei neuen Windows Versionen in neuen Versionen. Von den Verbesserungen profitieren auch nur die Nutzer dieser neuen Version)
3. Aktualität (IE9 als aktuellster Browser kann grad mal 1/3 der HTML5 Features unterstützen, die andere Browser unterstützen. Quelle: The HTML5 test - How well does your browser support HTML5?)


Du kannst gerne den IE lieben und niemals etwas anderes nutzen wollen, aber zu behaupten der IE wäre der bessere Browser ist einfach Käse. Zum einen ist es subjektiv, welcher Browser sich besser nutzen lässt, zum anderen tun sich die Browser im allgemeinen nicht viel (Auch nicht bei der Sicherheit).
Für einen Webentwickler ist und bleibt der IE aber ein graus, einfach aus der Tatsache heraus, dass Standards nicht korrekt umgesetzt werden und/oder gar nicht erst implementiert sind.
Oft muss man extra für den IE ein extra Süppchen kochen. Für ALLE anderen Browser (FF, Chrome, Safari, Opera usw.) sind solche Anpassungen fast nie notwendig.


----------



## ARadauer (13. Aug 2012)

Warum schreiben Leute 2000 Wörter Essays in ein Forum... in der Zeit hätte man sich HTML Grundlagen beibringen können ;-)


----------



## Sonecc (13. Aug 2012)

ARadauer hat gesagt.:


> Warum schreiben Leute 2000 Wörter Essays in ein Forum... in der Zeit hätte man sich HTML Grundlagen beibringen können ;-)



Langeweile


----------



## darekkay (13. Aug 2012)

Vor allem mit jemandem über IE zu diskutieren, der nicht mal zu seiner "wahren" Identität steht - witzlos.

HTML wird doch (hoffentlich) in jedem Info-Unterricht beigebracht. Es gehört meiner Meinung nach viel mehr zur "Allgemeinbildung", als das Programmieren. Was wird ein 0815-Schüler später eher machen - eine eigene Homepage basteln, oder ein Programm schreiben? Der Nutzen ist auf jeden Fall größer, als mit Integralrechnung, die zur Allgemeinbildung dazugehört.
Davon abgesehen, dass Info meistens ein Wahlpflichtfach ist - also wen es nicht interessiert, der lässt's sein.

Also zur Frage - die Grundlagen von HTML and Co. sind einfach zu verstehen und machen Spaß (yay, pinker blinkender Text auf schwarzem Hintergrund ). Die investierte Zeit ist auf jeden Fall nicht verschwendet. Du musst ja nicht gleich zum Webdesign-Profi werden. Und wenn du das doch machen möchtest, solltest du dich nicht von "aber es gibt doch schon so viele Webdesigner" abschrecken lassen.


----------



## ARadauer (13. Aug 2012)

darekkay hat gesagt.:


> Der Nutzen ist auf jeden Fall größer, als mit Integralrechnung, die zur Allgemeinbildung dazugehört.



Genau meine Meinung!


----------



## Evil-Devil (13. Aug 2012)

darekkay hat gesagt.:


> HTML wird doch (hoffentlich) in jedem Info-Unterricht beigebracht.


Mit viel Glück...und dann oft mit WYSIWYG Editor.

Ich erinnere mich an meine Realschul-Zeit. Da gab es einen WPK für Info. Die hatten HTML ohne WYSIWYG gemacht. Bei uns in der 11. Klasse BFS-T hatten wir HTML mit StarOffice gemacht...zwar wurden die Elemente erklärt, aber der Geschwindigkeit halber sollten wir doch alles zusammenklicken und nachträglich manipulieren. Wer also noch kein HTML konnte hat was gelernt, alle anderen haben sich gelangweilt. U.a. meiner einer.

Witziger Weise kam als nächstes Thema damals C und 2/3 der Klasse kapitulierte bereits bei "int main()" ^^


----------



## schlingel (14. Aug 2012)

> Was wird ein 0815-Schüler später eher machen - eine eigene Homepage basteln, oder ein Programm schreiben? Der Nutzen ist auf jeden Fall größer, als mit Integralrechnung, die zur Allgemeinbildung dazugehört.



Wenn man so pragmatisch argumentiert könnte man ziemlich viel sinnvolles aus dem Lehrplan streichen. Es geht selten um das Anwenden per se sondern um das Aufbauen von Verständnis um zum einen zu verstehen wie und auch warum etwas funktioniert und zum anderen auf dieser Basis leichter weiteres Wissen aneignen zu können. 

Wer Integrale halbwegs versteht hat schon einen großen Schritt in Richtung Verständnis der Analysis getan. Das bringt einem analytisch viel weiter. HTML ist HTML, das bringt einem gar nichts außer das man sich ne Website basteln kann.

Allerdings etwas was man sowieso in einem halben Tag zuhause lernen kann, im Gegensatz zu Programmieren.


----------



## madmotormiquel (14. Aug 2012)

Ich denke auch, dass in Bezug auf das Thema "eine eigene Website erstellen" HTML nach wie vor unerlässlich ist! So wie ein Vorredner bereits sagte, reichen Basics in der Regel aus, um sich anfangs im Programmiersprachendschungel zurecht zu finden!


----------



## g4st (14. Aug 2012)

madmotormiquel hat gesagt.:


> Ich denke auch, dass in Bezug auf das Thema "eine eigene Website erstellen" HTML nach wie vor unerlässlich ist! So wie ein Vorredner bereits sagte, reichen Basics in der Regel aus, um sich anfangs im Programmiersprachendschungel zurecht zu finden!


Und da dachte ich schon, mit dem Erheben von schmalspurigem HTML-Fachidiotentum über Allgemeinwissen und Schulbildung wäre der Gipfel der Lächerlichkeit in diesem Thread erreicht. Aber da hatte ich noch nicht mit den jetzt eintrudelnden "HTML-Programmierern" gerechnet...


----------



## faetzminator (15. Aug 2012)

Wie wär das denn, wenn ich nicht eine eigene herstelle? Sondern für einen Freund? Ist da dann HTML auch noch aktuell? 

Nein echt jetzt, was ist das wieder für eine Diskussion... Man kann sich doch auch einfach kurz fassen und ohne bashen auskommen, auch wenn die Frage(n) in vielen Augen stupid klingt.


----------



## darekkay (15. Aug 2012)

schlingel hat gesagt.:


> Wenn man so pragmatisch argumentiert könnte man ziemlich viel sinnvolles aus dem Lehrplan streichen. Es geht selten um das Anwenden per se sondern um das Aufbauen von Verständnis um zum einen zu verstehen wie und auch warum etwas funktioniert und zum anderen auf dieser Basis leichter weiteres Wissen aneignen zu können.
> 
> Wer Integrale halbwegs versteht hat schon einen großen Schritt in Richtung Verständnis der Analysis getan. Das bringt einem analytisch viel weiter. HTML ist HTML, das bringt einem gar nichts außer das man sich ne Website basteln kann.



Und was bringt noch mal einem, Gedichte auswendig zu lernen? Was bringt einem zu wissen, was vor 1000 Jahren passiert ist? Die Schule lehrt eben die Grundlagen und versucht so viele Fachgebiete abzudecken, wie möglich (und wie nötig). Jemand, der Richtung Sprachwissenschaften/Germansistik geht, sollte auch mal paar Gedichte analysiert (und von mir aus auswendiggelernt haben, wobei ich das immernoch als Unfug ansehe) haben. Ein späterer Naturwissenschaftler kommt ohne Integralrechnung auch nur schwer durch's Studium (außer man investiert die Zeit und holt alles selbst nach - aber dann wäre die Schule ja unnötig). Und jemand der Richtung Informatik geht, sollte HTML kennen. Man lernt dabei nicht nur, wie man Seiten bastelt, sondern lernt indirekt die XML-Struktur kennen - einen der wichtigsten/bekanntesten Datenaustaushformate. Bzw. lässt es sich dadurch, wie du es so schön sagtest, später leichter erlernen.


----------



## schlingel (15. Aug 2012)

> Und was bringt noch mal einem, Gedichte auswendig zu lernen?


Wenig bis gar nichts. Wird auch nicht mehr als vernünftig auf der Uni gelehrt.



> Was bringt einem zu wissen, was vor 1000 Jahren passiert ist?


Wahnsinnig viel wenn der Lehrer hier auch Hintergründe beleuchtet die das Weltgeschehen viel besser verständlicher macht. Nicht nur als Abfolge von willkürlich aufeinander folgenden Ereignissen sondern als Kette von sich bedingenden Aktionen, gelenkt von einigen wenigen Schicksalen. So wird auch ein Muster erkennbar das bis heute immer wieder auftaucht.

Nicht umsonst heißt es, wer die Geschichte nicht kennt, ist dazu verdammt ihre Fehler zu wiederholen.

Das ist alles Wissen das zu einer humanistischen Grundbildung dazu gehört. Das bringt mich zum nächsten Punkt:



> Jemand, der Richtung Sprachwissenschaften/Germansistik geht, sollte auch mal paar Gedichte analysiert (und von mir aus auswendiggelernt haben, wobei ich das immernoch als Unfug ansehe) haben. Ein späterer Naturwissenschaftler kommt ohne Integralrechnung auch nur schwer durch's Studium (außer man investiert die Zeit und holt alles selbst nach - aber dann wäre die Schule ja unnötig). Und jemand der Richtung Informatik geht, sollte HTML kennen.


Stimmt, für Domänenspezialisten gehört es sich nun einmal domänenspezifisches Expertenwissen aufzubauen. Die ersten Jahre in der Schule dienen allerdings dazu, eine breite Basis aufzubauen. HTML als solches vermittelt keine essentielles Wissen über XML was nicht auch in zwei Sätzen beschrieben wäre. (Dazu wäre es nötig auf DTDs, Schemas und Namespaces einzugehen. Führt aber viel zu weit.)

Programmieren, auch ein sehr spezialisiertes Wissen, ist deshalb wichtig weil es den Computer ein wenig entzaubert. Jemand der zu mindest sehr einfache Programme geschrieben hat ist sich dadurch bewusst wie diese Maschine so ca. arbeitet und baut viele falsche Vorurteile ab.

Deshalb halte ich es im Vergleich zu HTML für wichtig. Wenn HTML zusätzlich einmal im Informatik-Unterricht gelehrt wird, ist das auch keine verschwendete Zeit.


----------



## Evil-Devil (17. Aug 2012)

Unabhängig von HTML wäre es erst einmal überhaupt wichtig ein Info Hauptfach zu haben. Es gibt einfach viel zu viele Benutzer die nicht wissen wie sie den PC bedienen können oder was die gegebenen Software-Pakete für Möglichkeiten bieten. Und das Kosten-Argument darf in der heutigen Zeit mit LibreOffice und OpenOffice gegen M$ Office nicht mehr zählen. Von mir aus kann der Schüler auch auf einem Linux System geschult werden. Denn die Grundlagen sind imho Betriebssystem unabhängig. Desktop bleibt Desktop, dabei ist es es egal ob es ein Mac, ein Windows oder ein Linux System ist.

Aber Info ist afaik in vielen Schulen nur zeitweilig bzw als WPK verfügbar.


----------



## Templarthelast (17. Aug 2012)

Evil-Devil hat gesagt.:


> Unabhängig von HTML wäre es erst einmal überhaupt wichtig ein Info Hauptfach zu haben. Es gibt einfach viel zu viele Benutzer die nicht wissen wie sie den PC bedienen können oder was die gegebenen Software-Pakete für Möglichkeiten bieten. Und das Kosten-Argument darf in der heutigen Zeit mit LibreOffice und OpenOffice gegen M$ Office nicht mehr zählen. Von mir aus kann der Schüler auch auf einem Linux System geschult werden. Denn die Grundlagen sind imho Betriebssystem unabhängig. Desktop bleibt Desktop, dabei ist es es egal ob es ein Mac, ein Windows oder ein Linux System ist.
> 
> Aber Info ist afaik in vielen Schulen nur zeitweilig bzw als WPK verfügbar.




Info als Hauptfach wäre natürlich schön, auch wenn es nur um die komponente Benutzung des PC gibt. Es wird wahrscheinlich an der Finanzierung scheitern und ich würde mal behaupten, dass besonders Haupt- und Realschulen wichtigere Ausgaben tätigen müssten, als Info unterricht.


----------



## Landei (17. Aug 2012)

Vulymuz hat gesagt.:


> Hallo,
> 
> ich war vor kurzem mit einem Freund am Diskutieren, ob es sich lohnt, nach einigen JAVA-Kenntnissen mit HTML/PHP/MySQL/Javascript - also alles rund rum das Webdesign - anzufangen. Er meinte, dass es im Internet sowieso schon viele Web Designer gäbe, weshalb er HTML etc. eher nicht empfehlen würde.
> 
> Wie ist euer Standpunkt dazu?



Ich war vor kurzem mit einem Freund am Diskutieren, ob es sich lohnt, mit guten Deutsch-Kenntnissen auch noch mit Englisch anzufangen. Er meinte, dass es auf der Welt sowieso schon viele Englisch-Sprecher gäbe, weshalb er Englisch u.s.w. eher nicht empfehlen würde.


----------



## gst (17. Aug 2012)

Evil-Devil hat gesagt.:


> Unabhängig von HTML wäre es erst einmal überhaupt wichtig ein Info Hauptfach zu haben. Es gibt einfach viel zu viele Benutzer die nicht wissen wie sie den PC bedienen können oder was die gegebenen Software-Pakete für Möglichkeiten bieten. Und das Kosten-Argument darf in der heutigen Zeit mit LibreOffice und OpenOffice gegen M$ Office nicht mehr zählen. Von mir aus kann der Schüler auch auf einem Linux System geschult werden. Denn die Grundlagen sind imho Betriebssystem unabhängig. Desktop bleibt Desktop, dabei ist es es egal ob es ein Mac, ein Windows oder ein Linux System ist.


Noch mehr Info-Unterricht, natürlich, das ist die Lösung! Die Pisa-Kiddies, die schon am Lesen zehnseitiger Heftchen scheitern und keinen geraden Satz mehr rausbekommen, aber dafür den ganzen Tag an ihren Handys, Daddelkisten und Fernsehern hängen, brauchen natürlich nichts dringender als, wie heißt es auf neudeutsch so schön, "Medienkompetenz", d.h. dass sie auch im Unterricht endlich ihrer Lieblingstätigkeit nachgehen können, nämlich gelangweilt an einer elektronischen Kiste rumhängen, ohne dabei auch nur eine Gehirnwindung in Bewegung zu setzen.


----------



## gst (17. Aug 2012)

darekkay hat gesagt.:


> Und was bringt noch mal einem, Gedichte auswendig zu lernen? Was bringt einem zu wissen, was vor 1000 Jahren passiert ist? Die Schule lehrt eben die Grundlagen und versucht so viele Fachgebiete abzudecken, wie möglich (und wie nötig). Jemand, der Richtung Sprachwissenschaften/Germansistik geht, sollte auch mal paar Gedichte analysiert (und von mir aus auswendiggelernt haben, wobei ich das immernoch als Unfug ansehe) haben. Ein späterer Naturwissenschaftler kommt ohne Integralrechnung auch nur schwer durch's Studium (außer man investiert die Zeit und holt alles selbst nach - aber dann wäre die Schule ja unnötig). Und jemand der Richtung Informatik geht, sollte HTML kennen. Man lernt dabei nicht nur, wie man Seiten bastelt, sondern lernt indirekt die XML-Struktur kennen - einen der wichtigsten/bekanntesten Datenaustaushformate. Bzw. lässt es sich dadurch, wie du es so schön sagtest, später leichter erlernen.


Genau, was bringt die Schule überhaupt? Abschaffen! Lasst die Leute doch gleich ohne Schulabschluss in die Welt und senkt die Uni-Anforderungen derart, dass jeder Analphabet studieren kann, nach was ihm steht ... Dann kann er sich voll auf das konzentrieren was ihn interessiert und kann später voller Stolz von sich sagen, in seinem Leben nie etwas gelernt zu haben, was er nicht für seinen Beruf braucht. Ein wahrlich tolles Lebensziel!

Mal ehrlich: wenn ich soviel Ignoranz gegenüber einer humanistischen Bildung und umfassenden Allgemeinbildung lese, kommt echt schon Fremdschämen hoch, vorallem wenn man bedenkt, dass sowas eventuell sogar noch von studierten Leuten kommt.


----------



## Templarthelast (17. Aug 2012)

Warum darf man keine Kritik an der allgemeinen Schulbildung üben? Die humanistische Schulbildung mag zwar toll sein, kann aber für einen systematisch logisch denkenden Schüler ziemlich kontraproduktiv sein.

Das deutsche Schulsystem und die damit gelehrten Inhalte sind nicht umwerfend. Ich halte, die im Laufe der Schulbahn erworbenen Fähigkeit, Kafka in Bezug auf sein Vaterproblem zu erörtern für relativ unnötig und würde dagegen einen eher informatikbezogenen Inhalt während der Schule wohl vorgezogen haben.


----------



## Evil-Devil (17. Aug 2012)

gst hat gesagt.:


> Noch mehr Info-Unterricht, natürlich, das ist die Lösung! Die Pisa-Kiddies, die schon am Lesen zehnseitiger Heftchen scheitern und keinen geraden Satz mehr rausbekommen, aber dafür den ganzen Tag an ihren Handys, Daddelkisten und Fernsehern hängen, brauchen natürlich nichts dringender als, wie heißt es auf neudeutsch so schön, "Medienkompetenz", d.h. dass sie auch im Unterricht endlich ihrer Lieblingstätigkeit nachgehen können, nämlich gelangweilt an einer elektronischen Kiste rumhängen, ohne dabei auch nur eine Gehirnwindung in Bewegung zu setzen.



Welcher Info Unterricht? Ich kenne keine Schulform die bis zur neunten Klasse auch nur im geringsten etwas am/mit/für den PC/Medienumgang tut. Ein Schüler der den PC einschalten und über die OS spezifische Funktion sauber beenden kann ist vieler Orts schon der PC-King.

Info Unterricht muss nicht langweilig sein, doch das liegt an der jeweils lehrenden Person. Das Schüler nichts können liegt am System. Was tut man in der Schule denn schon? *Man lernt für die Klausur!* Nachhaltigkeit ist Mangelware. Das war schon zu meiner Schulzeit so. Nur selten war der Stoff so aufbereitet das er nachhaltig vermittelt werden konnte. UNd dann hat man ja noch pro Schüler unterschiedliche Interessen. Ich fand Geschichtsunterricht häufig sehr langweilig. Bio, Physik und Chemie dafür umso interessanter ^^ Und Sport wird heutzutage auch zu sehr vernachlässigt...

Von den Fehlstunden fangen wir besser gar nicht erst an.

40 Stunden Schulwoche runter gekürzt auf 28 Stunden...sauber...


----------



## gst (17. Aug 2012)

Evil-Devil hat gesagt.:


> Welcher Info Unterricht? Ich kenne keine Schulform die bis zur neunten Klasse auch nur im geringsten etwas am/mit/für den PC/Medienumgang tut.


Der Durchschnittsschüler hat durch Handy/Spielkonsole/PC/TV sicherlich schon genug Medienkonsum. Warum sollte die Schule zwanghaft auf diesen Zug aufspringen? Und vorallem was soll noch mehr Medienkonsum bezwecken, außer die Leute noch mehr mit Reizen zu überfluten und sie dadurch im Endeffekt nur noch mehr zu verblöden? Da wäre es weit sinnvoller, den Schülern auch mal wieder vollkommen "altmodische" Beschäftigungen näherzubringen, eben wie z.B. das Lesen und Schreiben (also das ohne Tastatur, sondern mit dem stabförmigen, vorne spitzen Teilen, die man in die Hand nimmt). Vorallem eigenes Nachdenken und Kreativität statt dumpfem Konsumieren sollte gefördert werden.


> Ein Schüler der den PC einschalten und über die OS spezifische Funktion sauber beenden kann ist vieler Orts schon der PC-King.


Für seine Mitschüler wohl kaum. Die wissen sicherlich selbst, wie sie ihre technischen Geräte einschalten.


----------



## Templarthelast (17. Aug 2012)

gst hat gesagt.:


> Der Durchschnittsschüler hat durch Handy/Spielkonsole/PC/TV sicherlich schon genug Medienkonsum. Warum sollte die Schule zwanghaft auf diesen Zug aufspringen? Und vorallem was soll noch mehr Medienkonsum bezwecken, außer die Leute noch mehr mit Reizen zu überfluten und sie dadurch im Endeffekt nur noch mehr zu verblöden? Da wäre es weit sinnvoller, den Schülern auch mal wieder vollkommen "altmodische" Beschäftigungen näherzubringen, eben wie z.B. das Lesen und Schreiben (also das ohne Tastatur, sondern mit dem stabförmigen, vorne spitzen Teilen, die man in die Hand nimmt). Vorallem eigenes Nachdenken und Kreativität statt dumpfem Konsumieren sollte gefördert werden.
> 
> Für seine Mitschüler wohl kaum. Die wissen sicherlich selbst, wie sie ihre technischen Geräte einschalten.



Man könnte durch grundlegenden Informatikunterreicht den Schülern ein anderese Verständnis von dem PC ermöglichen, mit dem sie den PC nicht nur als Konsumobjekt sehen. Dardurch würde möglicherweise der Grundstein für ein selbständiges auf Nachdenken und Kreativität basierendes Verhalten in Form von Programmieren / jeglicher Form von grafischer Gestaltung gefördert werden.


----------



## chalkbag (21. Aug 2012)

Templarthelast hat gesagt.:


> Man könnte durch grundlegenden Informatikunterreicht den Schülern ein anderese Verständnis von dem PC ermöglichen, mit dem sie den PC nicht nur als Konsumobjekt sehen. Dardurch würde möglicherweise der Grundstein für ein selbständiges auf Nachdenken und Kreativität basierendes Verhalten in Form von Programmieren / jeglicher Form von grafischer Gestaltung gefördert werden.



Mal davon abgesehen das in jedem höheren/mittleren Bildungsabschluss ein Pflichtfach Informatik gibt welches genau sowas unterrichtet (bzw. sollte), sehe ich hierfür keine Notwendigkeit. Für die meisten Menschen ist ein PC, Handy oder andere technische Spielerei genau das, ein Konsum- und Gebrauchsgegenstand. Ich sehe auch nicht die Notwendigkeit das jeder Mensch die technischen Details kennen muss oder sogar programmieren sollte. Es kann ja auch nicht jeder Mensch einen Motor konstruieren oder ein Haus mit korrekter Statikberechnung errichten. Manche Sachen sollten man den "Profis" überlassen (wie man z.B. in vielen Treads bzgl. Serveradministration zur Zeit auch hier lesen kann).

Nach meiner Meinung hat unsere Gesellschaft (da nehme ich mich auch nicht aus) eh schon eine zu große Abhängigkeit von technischen Spielerein und neuen Medien. Dies noch durch die Grundausbildung in Form der Schule zu verstärken, halte ich für den falschen Weg. Die Schule ist für die Allgemeinbildung gedacht. Programmieren ist für mich keine Allgemeinbildung.


----------



## reNur (21. Aug 2012)

gst hat gesagt.:


> Mal ehrlich: wenn ich soviel Ignoranz gegenüber einer humanistischen Bildung und umfassenden Allgemeinbildung lese, kommt echt schon Fremdschämen hoch, vorallem wenn man bedenkt, dass sowas eventuell sogar noch von studierten Leuten kommt.



Bin ganz deiner Meinung. Aber ich denke, man sieht es erst "klarer", wenn man selbst eine zeitlang aus der Schule raus ist und ein paar Jahre studiert hat bzw. im Berufsleben steht. Wenn man eins nicht braucht, dann noch mehr Fachidioten, die mit 15 Jahren schon HTML programmiert haben (und leider muss ich mich da auch etwas dazu zählen, ich hab mich zu meiner Schulzeit leider auch mehr für den PC als für Gedichte oder Mathematik interessiert. Nun mit fast 30 merke ich, dass das ein Fehler war).


----------



## schlingel (21. Aug 2012)

> Nach meiner Meinung hat unsere Gesellschaft (da nehme ich mich auch nicht aus) eh schon eine zu große Abhängigkeit von technischen Spielerein und neuen Medien. Dies noch durch die Grundausbildung in Form der Schule zu verstärken, halte ich für den falschen Weg. Die Schule ist für die Allgemeinbildung gedacht. Programmieren ist für mich keine Allgemeinbildung.



Ja und nein. Wer hat denn nicht in der Schule gelernt wie ein Otto-Motor oder ein Dieselmotor funktioniert? Ebenso sollte es dazugehören, zu  verstehen wie die Interna eines Computers funktionieren - auf einem sehr abstraktem aber greifbarem Level. Was eignet sich dafür besser als Programmieren?

Dass das vielleicht nicht so spannend ist wie eine Website zu gestalten mag klar sein aber man versteht ein Stückchen mehr wie das Ding funktioniert und baut so ein wichtiges Grundverständnis für eine Maschine auf die noch präsenter ist als Autos.



> Die humanistische Schulbildung mag zwar toll sein, kann aber für einen systematisch logisch denkenden Schüler ziemlich kontraproduktiv sein.


Darf man auch erfahren warum? Das die Lehrform die aktuell vermittelt wird gegen die Erkenntnisse aus der Lehrtheorien geht ist das eine, die Inhalte bleiben aber aktuell. 



> Ich halte, die im Laufe der Schulbahn erworbenen Fähigkeit, Kafka in Bezug auf sein Vaterproblem zu erörtern für relativ unnötig und würde dagegen einen eher informatikbezogenen Inhalt während der Schule wohl vorgezogen haben.


Reflektion ist ein äußerst wichtiges Werkzeug für den aufgeschlossenen Menschen. Nichts ist wichtiger als Zusammenhänge begreifen und verstehen zu können. Ganz egal ob es sich da um Kafka, Pythagoras oder die Bürgerkriege in Afrika handelt. 

Natürlich schließt das auch Faktenwissen nicht aus, da es z.B. viel über die Kriege der letzten 150 Jahre zu wissen gibt. Z.B.: Wer sich mit dem Deutschfranzösischem Krieg beschäftigt wird viel leichter verstehen wie es zum ersten Weltkrieg kam. Wer sich mit dem ersten Weltkrieg beschäftigt wird bereits besser die aktuelle Politik und Welt verstehen. Viele Ressentiments haben sich nämlich bis heute gehalten. (Verhältnis Serben Österreich, Verhältnis Italien Österreich, etc.)

Informatikwissen welches in der Schule aufgebaut wird ist sehr schnell erlernt. Daher halte ich es für unnötig hier zu intensivieren. Nur die Themen die gelehrt werden sollte man sich anschauen.


----------



## chalkbag (21. Aug 2012)

schlingel hat gesagt.:


> Ja und nein. Wer hat denn nicht in der Schule gelernt wie ein Otto-Motor oder ein Dieselmotor funktioniert? Ebenso sollte es dazugehören, zu  verstehen wie die Interna eines Computers funktionieren - auf einem sehr abstraktem aber greifbarem Level. Was eignet sich dafür besser als Programmieren?
> 
> Dass das vielleicht nicht so spannend ist wie eine Website zu gestalten mag klar sein aber man versteht ein Stückchen mehr wie das Ding funktioniert und baut so ein wichtiges Grundverständnis für eine Maschine auf die noch präsenter ist als Autos.



Ich verstehe deinen Gedankengang und stimme ihn bedingt zu. Grundlagen wie Aufbau und Funktionsweise eines Computers sowie Standard - Officeanwendungen (Excel, Word) machen Sinn. Diese werden bereits gelehrt (zumindest in Bayern in allen Schulformen). Auch gibt es Programmierkurse, jedoch funktionieren die nur eben für die interessierten Schüler. Die anderen lassen sich hier gerne etwas durchziehen, da oft das Interesse eben fehlt. In einem Schuljahr a 1-2 Stunden pro Woche, lernt man eben nicht besonders viel. Stellt sich die Frage, bringt das Halbwissen dann überhaupt etwas?
Was ich viel wichtiger fände, wäre Maschinenschreiben. Der Lärm des Ein-Finger-Adler-Suchsystems ist doch nicht zum aushalten 

Spaß bei Seite, man kann sicherlich noch etwas an dem aktuellen Info-Unterricht verbessern. Interessierte Schüler schaffen dies allerdings auch ohne (wie hier ja viele Mitglieder beweisen) und für die weniger Interessierten wäre es eher eine Qual. Wo wir wieder bei der Fragen sind, ist Programmieren Grundwissen


----------



## Evil-Devil (21. Aug 2012)

chalkbag hat gesagt.:


> Grundlagen wie Aufbau und Funktionsweise eines Computers sowie Standard - Officeanwendungen (Excel, Word) machen Sinn. Diese werden bereits gelehrt (*zumindest in Bayern* in allen Schulformen).



In den anderen Bundesländern weitgehend nicht. Das föderalistische Schulsystem ist ja schön und gut, aber seitdem jedes Bundesland vollkommen unabhängig den Schulplan gestalten kann wie es will ist viel im Argen. Dann doch lieber ein zentralisiertes System und oder ein Grundfahrplan für alle.


----------



## Sonecc (22. Aug 2012)

schlingel hat gesagt.:


> Ja und nein. Wer hat denn nicht in der Schule gelernt wie ein Otto-Motor oder ein Dieselmotor funktioniert?



Ich. Ich wüsste auch nicht, in welchem Fach das gelehrt werden sollte (oder warum ich sowas unwichtiges lernen sollte)

Ich muss als Autofahrer nicht wissen, warum mein Auto sich vorwärts bewegt und ich muss als PC-User nicht wissen, warum der Computer macht was er gerade macht.
Was ich wissen muss ist, wie ich damit umgehen muss.

Beim Auto ist das z.B. die Regeln im Straßenverkehr.
Beim PC ist es IMHO gewisse Regeln im Umgang mit den eigenen Daten, wie ich mich selbst schütze usw.

Keiner, der nicht programmieren will, muss wissen, wie ein PC physikalisch funktioniert und warum er tut was er tut.


----------



## Evil-Devil (22. Aug 2012)

Sonecc hat gesagt.:


> Ich. Ich wüsste auch nicht, in welchem Fach das gelehrt werden sollte (oder warum ich sowas unwichtiges lernen sollte)


Bei uns auf der Schule (RS, Niedersachsen) wurde der Otto-Motor im WPK Physik detailiert (~8 Unterrichtsstunden) durchgenommen und in Physik immerhin noch angerissen. Da sich das Grundprinzip der Mechanik auf nahezu jeden Motor mit Kolben ausweiten lässt ist das schon interessant. Genauso wie eine Spule und ein Dynamo wirken. Letztere beiden gab es im normalen Physik Unterricht.

Genauso ein Faradayscher Käfig, gibt genügend Leute die nicht wissen was das ist und oder es wieder vergessen haben...


----------



## schlingel (22. Aug 2012)

> Ich. Ich wüsste auch nicht, in welchem Fach das gelehrt werden sollte (oder warum ich sowas unwichtiges lernen sollte)


Das ist eine Bildungslücke. Das habe ich in der Unterstufe in der Hauptschule in Physik gelernt und dann noch einmal in der Oberstufe genauer. Hier geht's auch nicht um's Autofahren, sondern um das Begreifen vom Zusammenspiel von Brennstoff, Kolben, Kurbelwelle - oder deren Alternative - und wie damit ein Fahrzeug angetrieben werden kann. Ein Dampfmotor funktioniert ja ähnlich und ein Dieselmotor auch - hier ist z.B. interessant zu wissen warum ein Dieselfahrzeug im Vergleich zu einem Benziner nicht mit anschieben gestartet werden kann (wobei sich die Frage stellt ob das bei den Elektronikmonstern von heute überhaupt noch geht.).

Das ist "angewandte" Physik. Sehr greifbar, auch für Kinder. Vermittelt viele wichtige Dinge die Bereiche zu anderen aufschließen. Vielleicht weckt das auch bei dem einen oder anderen die Begeisterung für das Fach.

Das sofort auf's Autofahren zu reduzieren ist sehr kurzsichtig - ebenso wie das oberflächliche Verstehen des Computers auf Programmieren. Hier geht's um Sinnzusammenhänge die einem jeden Menschen begreiflich sein sollten wenn er ein halbwegs klares Bild von seiner Umwelt haben will. Natürlich gehören da noch Literatur (auch wichtig wenn du keine Bücher schreiben möchtest!), Mathematik, Philosophie, Psychologie, Chemie und wenn möglich noch ein paar Fremdsprachen neben Englisch dazu. 

Auf dieser Basis kann man dann anfangen sich zu spezialisieren. Aber wichtig ist bereits vor der Spezialisierung etwas von den Zusammenhängen im Großen und im Kleinen auf der Welt zu verstehen. Auch wenn man kein Informatiker, Physiker, Politiker, Mathematiker, Chemiker, etc. ist.


----------



## Sonecc (22. Aug 2012)

Ich denke ich habe mich wieder undeutlich ausgedrückt..
Die funktionsweise eines Motors an sich zu kennen ist sicher nicht verkehrt. Es ist aber relativ irrelevant wie das bei einem Otto-Motor im speziellen der Fall ist. Auch ich habe gelernt, warum der Kolben sich bewegt und wie darüber eine Kraft übertragen werden kann. Ich halte es eben nur für unnötig dabei noch jede Art von Kraftstoff anzusprechen. Wenn man dann nämlich von Diesel anfängt muss man auch vom Otto-Kraftstoff sprechen. Dann sollte auch Kerosin als Kraftstoff angesprochen usw. Wer so etwas wissen will, soll sich das wissen selbst aneignen. Die Zeit in der Schule, die für sowas verwendet werden würde könnte andersweitig genutzt werden.



> Das sofort auf's Autofahren zu reduzieren ist sehr kurzsichtig - ebenso wie das oberflächliche Verstehen des Computers auf Programmieren


Bzgl. der Reduzierung auf das Autofahren, siehe oben. Ich muss in der Schule nicht lernen, wie die Eigenheiten eines Dieselfahrzeugs sind. Dafür sind die Fahrschulen zuständig.

Bzgl. der reduzierung auf die Programmierung: Schlecht ausgedrückt. (ein z.B. fehlt da).
Als Sekretärin oder als Bauarbeiter, als Serviceangestellter einer Airline oder als Koch (usw.) brauche ich schlicht nicht zu wissen, wie ein PC physikalisch genau funktioniert.
Ich sollte wissen, was die einzelnen Teile in etwa machen. (CPU rechnet, GPU rechnet graphische Dinge, RAM ist ein temporärer Speicher, HDD Festplatte usw.)
Ich sollte wissen, dass beim PC mit 0 und 1 gerechnet wird, was schon im Physik angesprochen wird, wenn man eben an Schaltungen und sowas ankommt.
Natürlich sollte man auch von Transistor und ähnlichem gehört haben als zentrales Gebiet der technischen Physik.
Ich muss aber nicht wissen, wie eine CPU im genauen funktioniert, aus welchen weiteren Bestandteilen sie besteht usw.
Ich muss nicht wissen, wie die Bilder genau generiert und auf den Monitor angezeigt werden.
Ich muss nicht wissen, was passiert wenn ich eine Seite aufrufe und wie die Daten versendet werden.
Ich muss auch nicht wissen, was ein Bus ist und was er macht (außer natürlich bei dem auf der Straße)
usw.


Was ich also sagen wollte war:
Man muss differenzieren was für einen Otto-Normal Menschen im Leben wirklich wichtig ist.
Nur weil wir hier eben als Programmierer mehr Wert auf technische Angelegenheiten setzen heißt das nicht, dass dies das non plus ultra ist.

So ist hier zum Beispiel mehrfach angesprochen worden, wie unsinnig es doch sei, dass man Gedichte/Bücher analysiert. Auch ich war in der Schule genau dieser Meinung. Es ist aber nichts anderes wie die Diskussion darüber ob man nun wissen sollte, wie ein Computer genau funktioniert.

Die Schule an sich, sollte ein Grundwissen in allen Gebieten schaffen.
Im Bereich der Sprachen wäre das  die Rechtschreibung, Analysen usw.
Im Bereich der Mathematik wären das Grundrechenarten, Analysis (z.b. Folgen, Funktionen, variablen), usw.
Im Bereich der Informatik wären das (IMHO) Aufbau eines Rechners (was ist teil dessen, was tut es), Umgang mit Rechnern, Umgang mit den eigenen Daten usw.

Eine Schule muss nicht ganz ins Detail gehen, sie muss aber die Grundlage dafür schaffen, dass man sich selbst informieren kann oder eben bei einer Ausbildung/einem Studium mehr ins Detail gehen kann.
Eine Schule kann das auch nicht. Das Abitur dauert inzwischen nur noch 12 Jahre. Irgendwo muss da auch differenziert werden.


----------



## darekkay (24. Aug 2012)

gst hat gesagt.:


> Genau, was bringt die Schule überhaupt? Abschaffen! Lasst die Leute doch gleich ohne Schulabschluss in die Welt und senkt die Uni-Anforderungen derart, dass jeder Analphabet studieren kann, nach was ihm steht ... Dann kann er sich voll auf das konzentrieren was ihn interessiert und kann später voller Stolz von sich sagen, in seinem Leben nie etwas gelernt zu haben, was er nicht für seinen Beruf braucht. Ein wahrlich tolles Lebensziel!
> 
> Mal ehrlich: wenn ich soviel Ignoranz gegenüber einer humanistischen Bildung und umfassenden Allgemeinbildung lese, kommt echt schon Fremdschämen hoch, vorallem wenn man bedenkt, dass sowas eventuell sogar noch von studierten Leuten kommt.



Hast du dir meinen Post überhaupt durchgelesen, oder trollst du (natürlich anonym) nur rum? Die ersten zwei Fragen sind rhetorisch/ironisch und verdeutlichen eben diese von dir genannte Einstellung vieler Menschen (die ich nicht (ganz) teile, wie du sicherlich feststellen würdest, wenn du meinen Post weitergelesen hättest).


----------



## Evil-Devil (27. Aug 2012)

Sonecc hat gesagt.:


> Ich sollte wissen, was die einzelnen Teile in etwa machen. (CPU rechnet, GPU rechnet graphische Dinge, RAM ist ein temporärer Speicher, HDD Festplatte usw.)
> Ich sollte wissen, dass beim PC mit 0 und 1 gerechnet wird, was schon im Physik angesprochen wird, wenn man eben an Schaltungen und sowas ankommt.
> Natürlich sollte man auch von Transistor und ähnlichem gehört haben als zentrales Gebiet der technischen Physik.


Dann mach mal den Test aufs Exempel. Ich denke die meisten werden dir nicht einmal diese einfachen Dinge beantworten können. Entweder haben sie es nie gewusst oder wieder vergessen, was bei unserem "Bulimie-Lernen Schulsystem" kein Wunder ist.

@Otto-Motor: Die Sache wird mit dem Kraftstoff zum Glück nicht geklärt, denn sonst wäre die Abstraktion hinüber und man müsste wie du schon sagtest die Unterschiede zwischen den einzelnen Stoffen erklären. Im Zusammenhang mit Bewegung und Kraft ist der (Otto-)Motor imho mit eine der besten Darstellungsmöglichkeiten. Vielleicht vorher noch die Dampfmaschine thematisieren, denn die gehört mit zur Entwicklungsgeschichte.


----------

